# Textur laden



## Stephan Zesiger (4. Juni 2002)

Hallo

Kann mir mal jemand helfen ? Möchte in PS7 eine Textur laden. Das ging doch so: filter > texture > texturizer > load texture.

Bei PS7 ist da aber gar nichts mit load texture. Bring ich da wieder mal was durcheinander oder hat da was geändert?

Im Voraus besten Dank, Skyla


----------



## freekazoid (4. Juni 2002)

heyhoi skyla

ich hab zwar die deutsche version, aber ich glaub das geht ähnlich.
siehe angehängtes pic


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (5. Juni 2002)

Hi freekazoid

Danke für Deine (natürlich korrekte) Antwort. War wohl bei mir ein bisschen (zu) spät gestern. Es geht natürlich auch über den Filter Texture>Texturize>load Texture. Danke für Deine Mühe

Grüsse, Skyla


----------



## freekazoid (5. Juni 2002)

de nada


----------

